#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-12-13
<elopio> scarper, di3gopa, denme bola.
<elopio> pongan aquí una aplicación que les guste: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1644223
<elopio> :D
<di3gopa> hola elopio :)
<di3gopa> ok
<elopio> di3gopa: hola. Perdón, me faltó saludar, jaja.
<di3gopa> elopio no hay problema :)
<scarper> hmm... /me busca su contraseña de ubuntuforum
<scarper> s
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-12-14
<fran_> hola
<cpqlamarca> hola estimados
<cpqlamarca> tengo una consulta
<cpqlamarca> tengo en una pc instalado windows 7 y me dispuse a instalar ubuntu
<cpqlamarca> el problema que tengo es que no puedo ver desde ubunto los archivos de windows
<cpqlamarca> como puedo hacer para verlos
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-12-10
<miguel> hola
